# Comment récupérer mon historique Safari?



## pepito801 (12 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous expose mon problème. Début janvier, j'ai fait pas mal de recherches (pour ma thèse) sur mon Macbook Pro et j'ai ouvert beaucoup de pages/onglets en même temps. 
D'habitude, je les récupère dans "Historique"--->"rouvrir toutes les fenêtres de la dernière session" et ça me raffiche tout. Ou je mets les adresses dans les signets. Or entre temps, nous avons changé d'opérateur internet qui a mis beaucoup de temps (environ 1 mois) pour nous reconnecter...temps pendant lequel je n'ai pas utilisé mon ordinateur mais celui de mon boulot. Internet est enfin revenu mais un mois s'est écoulé et mon historique est désespérement vide...impossible de récupérer mes données.
J'ai tenté "Utilisateur"-->"Bibliothèque"---> "Safari"---> "History.plist" (mais vide aussi). Je précise aussi que Time machine était désactivé pour je ne sais quelle raison...
Si quelqu'un peut me donner un espoir de retrouver ces données, je lui en serais infiniment reconnaissante!
Merci par avance et bonne journée à tous.


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai bien peur que ça soit mort.
Certainement que l'historique de Safari était régler sur effacer _après une semaine_, ou _un mois_.
Pour la ""prochaine fois"" règle cette préférence sur_ un an_ ou sur _manuellement_.

Mais attends d'autre avis, on ne sait jamais.

 Bienvenue sur MacG


----------



## Sly54 (12 Février 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Certainement que l'historique de Safari était régler sur effacer _après une semaine_, ou _un mois_.


^^ ca se trouve dans le le menu Safari / Préférences / général : supprimer les éléments de l'historique


----------



## pepito801 (12 Février 2013)

Merci Subsole de ta réponse rapide, tu m'as permis de découvrir que des réglages pouvaient être effectués pour l'historique, c'est déjà ça! je me suis empressée de modifier les paramètres! Dommage de ne pas l'avoir su avant! Bonne journée!

Merci Sly54, j'avais déjà trouvé ;-) bonne journée!


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2013)

Tu peux essayer sur l'historique de l'ordinateur du boulot.
Fais une liste de tes recherches depuis cette machine, c'est mieux que rien.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Février 2013)

Dans Safari 6, en tapant un simple espace dans la barre d'adresse puis en validant, on voit s'afficher toutes les recherches faites avec Google (jusqu'à effacement délibéré de ces recherches)

= ça aiderait à retrouver plus vite les sites effacés de l'historique le mois dernier.


----------



## pepito801 (13 Février 2013)

Merci FrançoisMacG, je vais d'essayer de le faire mais cela ne m'indique que les 5 dernières adresses web que j'ai consultées :-(...Mais je n'ai que Safari 5.1.7, c'est peut-être pour ça.
En tous cas, merci pour vos conseils et d'avoir pris le temps de m'aider!


----------



## alainthomas (17 Janvier 2015)

L'historique se trouve sur Bibliothèque/Caches/Metadata/Safari/History

Mais l'itinéraire peut varier suivant l'ordi, puis il faut trouver la bonne bibliothèque..


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2015)

et comme le picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 du demandeur n'indique qu''un TRES  flou _OS X et autres....._


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Janvier 2015)

Je retrouve quand même ce dossier dans mon Yosemite : ça n'a donc pas trop changé depuis 10.6.

Le fichier _History.plist_ semble lister le contenu du dossier-cache. Mais je n'ai pas poussé les tests.


----------



## amnaozoma (2 Mars 2016)

Pour recuperer historique safari ipad, si vous avez des façons les retrouver complètement? Car j'ai des informations importantes là-bas. merci beaucoup


----------

